# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Изменения в наполнении пакетов интерактивного телевидения ZALA

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты! С 1 февраля 2017 года в наполнении пакетов интерактивного телевидения ZALA произойдут следующие изменения.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

